# Holme Valley MTB Challenge Sun 12th Sept



## Cubist (5 Sep 2010)

Entry form confirmation arrived in the post. Cubester is No 200 and I am 201.....which seems very low numbers compared with last year. I entered on the day then and got number 432, so it looks like it won't be as busy on Sunday.

A mate and his lad will be riding with us, so we'll have a quartet of two Dads and two twelve year olds, so whether we'll be able to beat last years' time is in question. We reckon a sub four and a half hours is a conservative goal with the lads in mind. 

Anyone else out there coming along?

http://www.bikechallenge.co.uk/


----------



## Kestevan (7 Sep 2010)

I'd planned on doing this, as it's just up the road from me....

Trouble is I'm now working this Sunday - Typical.

Have Fun.


----------



## Cubist (12 Sep 2010)

What a day. The website suggests a slight route change, which now we've done it is in fact a further 4 miles and part of that is yet another stiff road climb. Started off in a big group as promised, but by halfway it was clear that we were never going to be able to stick together, so it was every man for himself. 

Managed to get parted from Cubester who somehow got in front of me with ten miles to go and now has earnt precisely 91 seconds bragging rights.....

So , by my computer 35.1 miles, severalty thousand feet climbed, various really muddy tech descents descended, several miles of total bastard road climbs, a big dose of cramp, three or four climbs where it was so bad you had to get off and push, one smug but extremely knackered 12 yearold, rewards in the shape of bacon butties, tea and cake by those wonderful Scout mums, and loads and loads of mud in the bottom of the bath. Oh it just doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## Kestevan (12 Sep 2010)

Git 

I got to spend all morning trying to get a database in Abu Dhabi working.....


----------

